# Next NSDA Podcast



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This one is close to home as our team president will be one of the invited speakers. Quite a library of these free podcasts are building up on the talkshoe site.

Here's a reminder, please make sure you and your fellow team members listen in and participate in the National Search Dog Alliance (NSDA) PODCAST that airs at 8PM August 23, 2009 EDT !!

We've now confirmed that all of our selected panel members will be available Sunday night. It's a great panel and they all are Presidents/Team Leaders of their respective organizations. They include Maria Claxton, President of the South Caroline Search and Rescue Dog Association; Darcy Harbaugh, President of the North Alabama Search Dog Association; and Jim Hanley, President of 911*SAR located in South Dakota.


The panel will discuss and compare some of the things that ‘work’ at a search and some of the things that are just ‘counter productive’. 

You don’t need to participate directly in the live program. The general public can listen or download NSDA Episodes by merely going to
http://www.talkshoe.com/tc/21763. The PODCASTs remain available for download indefinitely.


Please feel free to cross-post and pass along as appropriate


----------

